# Crockpot ham & fresh vegetables 6 hour cooking



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Crockpot ham & fresh vegetables 5 hour cooking
This is my supper tonite

New Potatoes,Green Beans and Ham Recipe | Recipezaar plus all my add ons included ( I will post my add ons tomorrow ), my home smells awesome

New Potatoes,Green Beans and Ham Recipe | Recipezaar

Heres what I added to the recipe of Carole

1 kilo ( 2 lbs ) of toupie ham ( instead of 2 cups ).

125 grams of cocktail carrots, julienned

500 grams of yellow/green greenbeans

227 grams fresh mushrooms

8 red grelots patotoes ( cut in small pieces )

4 medium yellow onions ( chopped in the lenght )

2 brocoli heads + the steams cut in bite size pieces

1 bayleef, 1/4 teaspoon ( 2 ml ) each of these 3 spices ( thym, basil, oregano ).

2 cups of water, then

500 ml ( 16 onz ) of vegetable broth

3 garlic cloves ( whole, not minced )

Cooked on high for 5 hours.

PS Obviously, the vegetables are only added the last 90 minutes of cooking, tastes even better

Enjoy


----------

